# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Aloha

## Redaktion

Das hawaiianische Aloha kann nicht wrtlich bersetzt werden und ist schwer zu beschreiben. Dem Ausdruck liegt eine tiefe Bedeutung zu Grunde und er steht fr eine Art Geisteshaltung, von Herzen kommend.

Aloha verwendet man zur Begrung sowie zur Verabschiedung. Es bedeutet aber auch Liebe, Gastfreundschaft und Anteilnahme. In der Sprache der Ureinwohner bedeutet Alo in Gegenwart oder Geist. Es heit einer Sache von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenbertreten, mutig ins Auge blicken, entgegengehen, die Stirn bieten. Ha steht fr Atem des Lebens, dargestellt durch eine Spirale. Die Menschen auf Hawaii strahlen im Geist des Ha Freundlichkeit, Offenheit und Wrme aus.

Wollte man das Wort Aloha beschreiben knnte man dies mit folgenden Worten tun: Atme dem Gegenber den Geist ein. Alo-ha, so erweist man Ehre der Lebenskraft, dem Mana im Menschen, der Macht, Kraft, Gewaltigkeit des Lebens. Das Leben bejahen! Die tiefere Bedeutung des Wortes ist: Das freudige (oha) Teilen (alo) von Lebensenergie (ha) in der Gegenwart (alo).

----------

